

Ask HN: Suggest a 2D only alternative for blender - digamber_kamat

I want to design a speedometer and then animate it. This is an hardware in loop thing so I dont want to use Flash. I will prefer and open-source alternative.<p>Please help.
======
toshi
SVG?

